# Beethoven: Les symphonies



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Does anyone else have this set. It has 20 different recordings of Beethoven symphonies. They were selected by conductors. Only 1 recording has been since 1970.

https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...rales-la-discotheque-ideale-de-diapason-vol-3


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Does anyone else have this set. It has 20 different recordings of Beethoven symphonies. They were selected by conductors. Only 1 recording has been since 1970.
> 
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...rales-la-discotheque-ideale-de-diapason-vol-3


I have some of the recordings, but not that set. A real lot in mono, but most likely it's only Weingartner and Mengelberg that has very old sound, Mengelberg always being worth hearing however.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I have that set. It's quite a mishmash. Some crackers and then Mengelberg and Furtwangler. Lol


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Merl said:


> I have that set. It's quite a mishmash. Some crackers and then Mengelberg and Furtwangler. Lol


Think they could have picked another version of the 9th and not 2 by Furtwangler. Could have chosen another 5th and avoided the one of Krajan.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh yes, there's an early Furtwängler/BPO too, with old sound as well.
But it's quite different from the later Furtwängler.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

This set did not have a recording by Carlos Kleiber but 2 by his dad Erich, 3 and 6th.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I think those are among his better ones and quite good.


----------

